

Ask HN: Transitioning to Management, How Do You Enable Others to Do What You Do? - relaunched

I&#x27;m at the point in my career where I&#x27;ve been recognized for the work that I do and it&#x27;s led to a few different opportunities. Recently, I&#x27;ve had a lot of conversations with others interested in having me transition from product development &#x2F; innovation to leadership for product developer &#x2F; innovation. I&#x27;m trying to be thoughtful about how I&#x27;d enable others to achieve more than I have and what I could do to help smooth over the struggles I&#x27;ve had while trying to innovate.<p>Have any of you made a similar transition? If so, what worked and what didn&#x27;t?
======
pdiddy
Are you familiar with the book _Peopleware_? If not, check it out.

[http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-
Second-...](http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-Second-
Edition/dp/0932633439)

------
zhte415
I've recommended this site so many times it seems like I'm an affiliate, but
I'm not: [http://manager-tools.com](http://manager-tools.com)

Lots of practical examples of management challenges. While these guys are not
IT people, a lot of the examples they provide come from and/or directly
applicable to the IT world.

------
blooberr
What were some of the struggles you've had? What have you come up with so far
for others?

I made the transition a few years ago to management. What worked best for me
was simply listening to everyone. I try minimize any objections or comments
until I've had a chance understand all the issues.

Previously I'd fire off whatever comes to the top of my head and I can't
provide good judgement or advice if I do that.

------
brudgers
1\. Don't have an opinion about how you would do it.

2\. Be the person who empties the trashcans and if the dumpster is full jump
up and down on top of the garbage to make more room.

3\. Management is not supervision. It's not leadership either. The only metric
of management is accomplishing the goals [these can and should keeping
employees happy].

Congratulations and condolences and good luck.

